
Methylation deficiency disrupts biological rhythms from bacteria to humans - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s42003-020-0942-0
======
bookofjoe
[https://phys.org/news/2020-06-bacteria-biological-
reactions-...](https://phys.org/news/2020-06-bacteria-biological-reactions-
sustain-rhythms.html)

